# Mountain Top Custom Kennels



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

I recently purchased a used topper through Mountain Top. It was built by Ben and John about one year ago. I must say that I'm very impressed with the craftsmanship, quality, and the level of customer service that Mountain Top is providing. When I'm ready to upgrade to a chassis mount they will be the first company I call. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Mocha (Apr 26, 2006)

*Mountain Top*

We recently had a 10 hole custom chassis mount built by Mountain Top Kennels.
They did a nice job on it.
We are very happy with it and the dogs ride comfortable, 
the fans came in handy when it got hot out!

Great job guys!


----------

